# Painting Cabinets in Mobile Home



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You'll likely need to gently clean them with TSP or similar cleaner first, (damp clean, not wet) but there's no reason why not that I can think of. 
If they're Made in C**** cardboard as you suggest, the coat of paint will help hold them together longer..... maybe......

DM


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Mike,

Sounds like you're on the right track, however I would wash everything down you intend to paint with a strong solution of TSP first to remove any grease residue.

Good Luck,
Steve

www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Boy, I don't know about strong either.... my D-I-L had a cabinet made from that crap.... she went to wash the kid's fingerprints off of it with a wet rag and water is all and in 3 or 4 rubs, she'd taken off the paper and was on particle board! LOL That stuff is way more fragile than wood veneer. I stand by my "GENTLY" clean with damp.

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with a thorough cleaning with TSP probably being the most critical aspect, but also agree that too thorough of a cleaning may not be a good thing. So, given the uncertainty, I would look for a means of controlled experimentation. Although not likely, I would start with the shelves, to see see if they are of the same material as the doors, and if that didn't work, I would select the least visible lower cabinet door, and run the entire process on it first; cleaning, priming, and painting. Yes, it may slow down the entire process a little bit, but should reveal any flaws in the plan.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

OK....Gentle then, cuz I gotta tell ya I don't have much exposure to that particular cabinet anatomy. However the grease MUST come off.

Steve


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

spraygunn said:


> OK....Gentle then, cuz I gotta tell ya I don't have much exposure to that particular cabinet anatomy.


Consider yourself lucky, it's garbage. 

Worst case scenario, the OP could always clean it up and then use peel-n-stick contact paper..... might be the last resort if it starts disintegrating.... lol

I saw it done once... it wasn't TOO bad in a fake woodgrain.....

DM


----------



## shoppy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

DexterII said:


> So, given the uncertainty, I would look for a means of controlled experimentation. Although not likely, I would start with the shelves, to see see if they are of the same material as the doors, and if that didn't work, I would select the least visible lower cabinet door, and run the entire process on it first; cleaning, priming, and painting. Yes, it may slow down the entire process a little bit, but should reveal any flaws in the plan.


Yeah, definitely find a spot that is hidden to test on first. You can even choose to test the paint in the same spot. No reason to waste your remodeling time on a color you won't like after it's up. Also, PLEASE be sure that you properly ventilate while you are painting. I know it sounds like a no brainer, but too many people really hurt themselves this way. You may even think of wearing a mask... just my own opinion.


----------

